# Maven in Gradle builden?



## jabaduu (31. Jan 2019)

Hallo, bin neu hier.
Kann man für ein Maven Projekt einen Gradle build durchführen?
Ich verstehe das einfach nicht. Ich habe ein Maven Projektmit dem Befehl 'mvn clean install'.
Wie könnte ich das aber mit Gradle machen?
Danke im Voraus.


----------



## mrBrown (31. Jan 2019)

Nur damit ich dich richtig verstehe: du hast ein Maven-Projekt, möchtest das aber nicht mit Maven, sondern mit Gradle bauen?


----------



## jabaduu (31. Jan 2019)

ja, es ist so, ein repository dass ich clonen möchten. Dort steht build with 'mvn clean install'.
Aber dort steht auch, es könne integriert in Gradle aber auch in Maven.
Gradle habe ich schon. Also würde ich gerne verstehen, wie das mit Gradle geht. Soll ich vielleicht den link zum repository posten? Ich habe es schon versucht mit Google herauszufinden, aber ich verstehe nur Bahnhof.


----------



## mrBrown (31. Jan 2019)

Poste mal den Link.


----------



## jabaduu (31. Jan 2019)

https://github.com/Audiveris/proxymusic


----------



## httpdigest (31. Jan 2019)

Da steht "The latest ProxyMusic release is available on Maven Central and thus can be easily integrated in a Gradle or Maven build." und bedeutet: _Diese Library_ ist als Jar in Maven Central gepublished/hochgeladen und deswegen kannst du es in _deinem eigenen _Maven oder Gradle (oder Ant/Ivy for that matter) Projekt als Abhängigkeit hinzufügen.
Es bedeutet _nicht_, dass diese Library _selbst _auch mit Gradle gebaut werden kann.


----------



## mrBrown (31. Jan 2019)

Also: Das Projekt ist ein Maven-Project, gebaut wird es also mit Maven.

Ein gebautes Maven-Projekt kannst du in anderen Projekten einbinden, dabei ist es egal ob dieses andere Projekt ein Maven- oder Gradle-Projekt ist.


Möchtest du diese Lib denn nur nutzen oder selber bauen?


----------



## jabaduu (31. Jan 2019)

Ach jetzt verstehe ich ok. Danke.


----------



## jabaduu (31. Jan 2019)

Ich möchte sie nutzen.


----------



## jabaduu (31. Jan 2019)

Was beudetet 'Projekt als Abhängigkeit' hinzufügen?


----------



## httpdigest (31. Jan 2019)

Bitte lies dir zuerst einmal ein paar Tutorials/Dokumentationen über Maven oder Gradle (welches auch immer du verwenden möchtest) durch. Google einfach nach "Maven getting started" oder "Gradle getting started".
Hinweis: Es wird nicht leicht werden.
Wenn du erstmal kein Build-System verwenden möchtest, kannst du alternativ auch die Jar-Datei dieser Library per http://central.maven.org/maven2/org/audiveris/proxymusic/3.0.1/proxymusic-3.0.1.jar herunterladen und in deiner IDE als Library im Classpath konfigurieren. Wie das genau geht, kommt jetzt auf die von dir verwendet IDE an (Eclipse, NetBeans, IntelliJ IDEA - hoffentlich benutzt du eine).
Wenn du auch nicht weißt, wie man das macht, musst du das auch googlen.


----------



## jabaduu (31. Jan 2019)

Ok Danke Euch! Benutze Eclipse. Gradle hab ich schon benutzt. Ich hatte das mit dem geposteteten repository falsch verstanden.


----------

